

Fluid curves with Smooth.js and HTML5 canvas - mistercow
http://osuushi.github.com/plotdemo016.html

======
bhickey
And if you're interested in that, check out Paper.js, it can do path
simplification amongst other things: <http://paperjs.org/>

